# Bird for a beginner



## That guy (Aug 4, 2013)

I am thinking of getting my first bird. For the last 9-10 years I have wanted to get a bird but my older sister was scared of birds so I couldnt. When she was about 10ish she got other that fear and but somehow my mum did not know and still thought she was scared. Then about two months ago I found a carrion crow on the road being attacked by two adults. So I took it home and we fed him up and on the third day we put him in a cage in the garden so he could get some UV. Then another pair cam done and started to feed it so we open the cage and after two days he left. We still see him with the adults on the playing field (can recognise him from a scare on his leg) after seeing that my sister was not just ok with him but helped to feed him and clean him mum said I can get one. But apart from canneries, zebra finches, Cockatiels and budgies I cant find anything that are beginner birds. The birds cage will have to be in my room. I dont want zebra finches in my room as for me to be happy I would need a flock of at least 10 birds. I know they can be in pairs but to me they need to be in a big aviary in a flock and I cant have a flock of birds flying around my room as they will be a pain to get back in the cage and I have an emerald tree boa, green tree python (that naturally eats birds) and sand monitor, mangrove monitor and a blood python as well as a spotted gar and a red snakehead which will go after anything that moves. But with one or two birds that arent flying all over the place as a flock they should be fine. 
I would also like it if the birds can be out with macaws as one day if I got the money, time and dedication I want to get a hyacinth macaw. I know they are big, demanding, expensive to buy and keep and potentially dangerous but if I got the money I wont mind the work. This means the bird I start off with will have to be able to be loss at the same time as a big macaw as the only time I ever get an animal rehomed is if its in the interest of the animals wellbeing.
I know the bird would need a full spectrum UV lamp for birds. At night all the lights in my room are off apart from the laptop but where the bird/birds would go the light doesnt reach it. At night it gets a bit noise because of the reed frogs, other frogs, mourning, flying and tokay geckos as well as the crickets and the talking catfish pair make some noise to. Would the bird be able to sleep through it? 
These are the birds I was thinking of can anyone tell me if any of these not suitable or if theres other that are. Noise is not a problem and if the bird learns to speak that would be cool but if it doesnt it doesnt. I would probably try to get a pair of whatever bird I get. Sorry its long.Thanks
Cannery (if this is the one I go with then I would defiantly get two), Diamond dove (same as the cannery) Cockatiels, Peach-Faced Lovebirds, budgie, Red rump parakeets, masked face lovebirds and ring neck parakeet.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

I would go for a canary. They make great pets - can be tamed, don't need to be kept in groups (or even pairs), the males have a nice song, and they don't need anything fancy - just a decent enough cage and some veggies in addition to the seed mix.

I wouldn't get any of the parrots (including the smaller ones such as cockateils) because they can bite if they don't take to you, they can get noisy if they are bored or frustrated, they need lots of space and toys and stimulation, not to mention all this fancy treatment (I never used full spec lamps before - I suspect for the majority of species people don't).

Don't know about quail - can't imagine them being that tame - budgies maybe ok if you really want a bird that talks, and mynahs you don't see much. All other small finches need to be housed in groups preferably in large cages or aviaries. I know from experience that zebra's are frustratingly wild little things, I wouldn't say they were a beginner bird!

So yeah, get a canary - a nice young one that you can work with and get tame.

ps bantum chickens and some of the standard breeds make excellent and cuddly pets too.


----------



## Ponky42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I wouldn't go past a Budgerigar. They're small (don't need a big cage), easy to care for, easily trained and make a most pleasant sound. You don't have to teach him to talk if you don't want to.


----------



## That guy (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for the advice . I will probably go with a cannery. Though I will probably get a pair because I don&#8217;t like seeing small birds by themselves. Probably my minor OCD LOL. We were thinking of getting some quails when my sister wanted chickens but I wouldn&#8217;t be happy with them being inside but apparently if outside they are classed as livestock so we cant  . Could, as their cage would only be closed at night or if the door needs to be opened, I have a pair of cannery&#8217;s and budgies? Thanks


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Just be aware that sometimes canaries don't get on, you may find you stick and male and female together and they just fight all the time. Try to buy an already bonded pair if you are going to do that.

As for mixing them with budgies - not sure, though I have seen budgies in a cage with quail (which I thought totally inappropriate for the size of the cage) but the quail was having his feathers groomed by one of the budgies, which was quite bizarre. 

I guess with all things it depends on the temperament of the individual birds. Why not start off simple and if it works expand to more birds. You say you want a beginner's bird but then list a whole range of birds I wouldn't exactly consider beginner! If you are a beginner, just stick with one, easy species (either canary or budgie), and when you feel confident and are happy, then go further. Just bear in mind that the more you have, the bigger the cage you need.


----------



## That guy (Aug 4, 2013)

The list was a list of birds that I like when it comes to size, appearance and behaviour (from what I could find) and then wanted to narrow down the list to which ones would be good beginners. The main reasons why I was thinking the two species would be ok to gather is that my room is 4.02m*3.51m*2.41m and the cage will be open all the time unless we are doing anything which requires the door to be open/opened frequently e.g. cleaning and at night. I only open the windows at night on hot summer nights as that&#8217;s when I feel the heat but in the day it&#8217;s closed. It has a net curtain with patterns on it in front of it so they can see it. Also the four pet shops that sell birds in our area have canaries, quail, budgie and sometimes one has green finch with them. So if I get ones that where in the same cage that aren&#8217;t fighting I figured it would be ok. 
I also would want to know what to have on the bottom of the cage. I was thinking of having play sand as that is what I use for my desert reptiles as its clean, hygienic, easily to clean and I know desert birds have sand/dust baths in the wild which the budgie is one. However could they get impactions? The food would be in a dish. Also if I do get both should I get a 60cm*60cm*60cm or two 45cm*45cm*45cm again remember the cage/cages will be open almost all the time. Also should I have a dish of bird grit in the cage/cages or have one on top of one of the vivs. 
Also if I see two birds that are grooming each other often does that mean they are a bonded pair? The only definite sings that I know to tell if they are a pair is mating and nest building so what other singes to look out for? Thanks


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sometimes pet stores will sell canaries in proven sexed pairs, sometimes you will have to go to a breeder or private seller to get this.

You know what, the best and cheapest thing for a cage floor is newspaper. I use it for most of my birds, the only change being in one of my zeb cages because I have an obsessive nester builder male who destroys the cage by dragging whole sheets up. In that cage I use the wooden pellet cat litter - only because sand would be a nightmare for me. Not sure I like the idea of sand, anyway.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

Hyacinth Macaws are endangered I think o.0''

If your reptiles are allowed out certainly don't let them near your bird cage especially the snake!! Snakes are masters at squeezing through imposible gaps. 

I would start with a budgie the others mentioned often don't cope well in captivity and can be noisey (accept the doves and the canery))

Cockatiels can be extremely affectionate especially the male ones but also VERY noisey they naturally screatch a lot twitter to themselves but are very sweet natured.

Budgies are dead perfect for beginers they are easy tame and boys can talk fairly well nearlly as well as a parrot. 

My great, great grans once knew its name and address.

Indian Ringnecks are often sold pairs and can get lonely as can lovebirds and I don't think its fair to put canaries in cages on their own.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Canaries can fight, even if you put a male and female together. Unless you have the space to deal with that, or go and buy a pair that are already together, then sometimes you just have to get just one. Besides, you can bond with a canary like you can with a budgie. My little canary always seems quite happy to see me, and jumps straight on my hand when I put food in the cage.


----------



## That guy (Aug 4, 2013)

Prowl said:


> Hyacinth Macaws are endangered I think o.0''
> 
> If your reptiles are allowed out certainly don't let them near your bird cage especially the snake!! Snakes are masters at squeezing through imposible gaps.
> 
> ...


The reptiles should be ok. The tree boas/pythons dont come out and the monitor comes out but is taken down stairs and the blood python comes out about once a week to keep it tame and it goes on the floor (its a big stocky terrestrial snake). And if its captive bred then you can buy hyacinth macaws


----------



## That guy (Aug 4, 2013)

One of the reasons why I want to have the bird in a pair if I can is because I&#8217;m in school and will be going to college next year (its local and I will be coming home every day so I can look after it/them) they will be loose in the room all day but for 4 days a week I won&#8217;t be in to keep it company. I&#8217;ll probably go for the cat litter as I can make it forage in it. 
Thanks everyone


----------

